# Can I shave a Siberian Husky?



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

We have hot, dry summers. Last year we had a heat wave that was over 100 degrees for 3 weeks. My dog was inside with the AC on the entire time.
This year, I have a kiddie pool for him to play in.

I'd like to know if you think it's okay to have him shaved this summer? I think he would be cooler, and it's only something I'd do for his best interest.

Thoughts???


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

ok im a trainee dog groomer and i would never even consider shaving a breed of dog like urs, u will be better off keeping him well groomed so there is no dead coat and so the hair flows trogh it and as long as there is pleanty of shade he should be just fine, most dogs love the paddling pools in the summer my boss used to keep the newfoundland and she would have a pool for them and they would just go and lay in it to cool down. also i dont no what sort of house u have but if u have a dogs room/area and plan on staying there then tileing the floor is a grate idea easy to clean and its very cool in the summer and most dogs will sprawl out on it to cool down also lino is good but not quite as cold 

if u shave the coat it will grow back and it will look horrid belive me it will go wooly and u will need to keep clipping it back, also the coat is for protection not just in the cold but in the heat it stops them getting burnt and the coat is designed to let the cool air circulate around the body. most vets are also against clipping breeds like urs as well 

and another good tips in the summer is if its a really hot day saok a towle and drap it over ur dog and wet the groin area and armpits it helps to cool the body i always take a towel for teddy when we r camping so hes got sumthng to lay on to keep cool


well i hope this helped u 
there wa another post about another person thinking of shaving tere dog its worth having a look at it 

xxxx


----------



## ***NV*** (Feb 27, 2007)

Huskies should not be shaved, trimmed or anything of that nature. Im surprised you even have a husky in such hot conditions. Where do u live if u dont mind me asking. Its best if you have such hot summers, or all year round heat, kiddie pool if heea/she is outside, a well shaded area for the dog the lie in, or even a dirt mound, sum huskies love to dig into the cool dirt and lay in it.


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

I live in the mountains in Northern Los Angeles County. We have 500 people in our town. We're 3500 feet elevation and we've had some snow on the ground lately.
I adopted my dog September 2006 from a family friend who lives in the High Desert, where it's 10 degrees warmer. He hasn't had a summer up here yet, but I wanted to make him as comfortable as I can. My house is less than 500SF, most carpet with wood in the kitchen. There is tons of shade and concrete outside so he can lay in cool areas. I made special areas for him and there is dirt for him to dig in. 
Thanks for the advice on shaving......I had no idea.


----------



## Kaianna (Mar 3, 2007)

*Thick coats act as insulation from heat*

I was told by my vet that the thick coated dogs rely on it for insulation from heat/cold. I keep my German Shepherd indoors in the air conditioning in our tropical summer during the day. This probably prolongs his shedding time, but he likes it. 
Cheers
Kaianna


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

the coat insulates them and actually keeps them cool. Way more harm would be done by shaving him. Keep the coat well maintianed and plenty of spots for your dog to cool off. Best bet.


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

I can speak for it growing back funny. My mom cut my dogs tail (husky) because it was getting to long she said, and it has never grown back the same.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

You can, but it really should NOT be done. People are under the impression that shaving a coat will make the dog cooler - dogs release the heat thru their paw pads and by panting - not by shaving off the fur.

The fur actually protects against the heat. I would just provide a kiddie pool and leave the dog's coat alone - maybe brush more often but please don't shave it down.

I've seen huskys done (in Minnesota) in the summer and it really makes me upset! Dog's coats are there for a reason. Not to be "shaved" by humans thinking it will help.


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

You're right. People are under the impression it will help.
But, that's why I ask here first. To get the right answer before I do anything!


----------



## Danae (Feb 12, 2007)

I "shave" my german shepherds stomach eatch summer ( I leave 1,5-2 cm) I do this because of the skin problem she usually gets otherwise during the summer because she is swimming a lot. So to prevent "Hot-spots" I´ve come to the conclution that it´s better to shave the furr a little bit shorter (She has a very thick and long coat) so that it dries better.. 
And we do wash her sometimes with a special shampoo we have bought from the vet (they need a licence to sell it, it´s for dogs with skinproblems..)
But I don´t "shave" the hole dog, just the stomach and only during summertime.
It grows back very fast, I usually need to cut it twice because of the furr growing pack so quickly... 
Here´s a pic of her a couple of summers ago...


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Booga, I have not posted in a long time, I find I don't like the tone some discussions on forums take, so have chosen to opt out. However, I want to say my piece on this subject for your dog. I am an IPG Master Groomer. I have shaved in the past, my Collies, and Great Pyrenees, and each of my Chow crosses. In all cases my co-dogbreeders have nearly freaked out when I said I would do such a thing, but in every case, my dogs have been so much more comfortable. The current chow cross I have right now, Mac, has such a thick and slow shedding undercoat that if I don't shave him three times a year, he suffers dreadfully in the heat, to the point where I believe he could easily die of heat prostation. His coat is so thick, groomers will know what I mean when I say only a # 15 or 30 will go through that coat. 

Some individual dogs in the Spitz/Northern breeds will, indeed, grow back with an ugly patchiness, when shaved. Not all, but some. However, if you have ever seen a dog who is sweltering in the heat and desperate, and then you shave that dog, just watch and see how much more comfortable they are after a shave. Sometimes it is literally lifesaving.

It is absolutely not true that these heavy coats can protect the dog from warmth in the hot summers. Think of it... if you wear even the lightest-weight fur coat, day and night, all year round no matter how hot it is out there, are you protected from the heat because of it? You are not. Any vet or groomer who says that these overly heavy coats are good for dogs' comfort in blazing heat, are WRONG !!! 

Northern breeds were not meant to live in the climates we put them into, nor were such breeds as Lhasas, for that matter. Often these extremely heavy coats just cannot shed to the degree where these dogs are comfortable in our hottest areas. Air conditioning is a must for some of these dogs. I do not recommend pigshaving a dog when the heat is strong and if there is no shade, surely some dogs will then get a sunburn. It sounds like you have shade for him, and the coat if shaved, it should be taken down before the intense heat hits. 

What I suggest for Booga is, first, talk to your local groomers. Get him bathed out, even three or four times if must be before the heat hits. With every bathing, you or the groomer must use a slicker brush, a good dematter and " rake " type tool, as well as blowing out the undercoat with the great new blowers they have, which can get a ton of undercoat out even while the dog is still in the bathtub. Bathing will help loosen up the undercoat and the raking, brushing and blowing will help get more out each time. 

You can absolutely tunnel the dog, if not downright shave him. The tunnelling, is shaving the undercarriage of the dog, from mid sternum right back to the anus, in as wide a swath as you can go either side of the midline, to give him some relief. If you find, after the first year where you just tunnel him, that his hair in that area grows back in normally, he is probably one of the dogs whose whole coat would come back normally after a shave. 

You do not need to shave a dog down to a pigshave either. If your groomer feels he can be shaved, after seeing his coat type, tell the groomer to use a # 4 or 5 blade, that won't take him too close. Ask your groomer to advise you on if the coat is the type that will come back in fuzzy or patchy, I have shaved a few sibes and sibe crosses over the years, and all grew back in just fine. However, many poms especially and chows don't come back properly, and since there is variation in the breed lines you should have a groomer assess his coat in person. 

If you have ever seen a dog just about dying in severe heat, and then seen the difference in that same dog when they go home with much less coat, and spread out and sleep like a baby, after sometimes being so stressed and overheated for days and weeks, until the owner gets it together, you would know for sure, those extremely heavy coats are absolutely NOT a good thing for a dog to keep in the hot summers. I know you love Booga and will check into this for yourself, in person, with a qualified groomer in your area.


----------



## tknicol (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm a professional groomer and shaving this dog would result in possibly hair growing back only in spots and the other spots may remain bald. Keep in mind everyone that I said MAYBE this could happen. Dogs have a protective barrier that helps keep them cool in the summer and warm in the winter season. Do not ruin that beautiful dog by shaving it. Get the dog groomed regularly. And do the groomers a favor, keep the husky brushed in between grooming to maintain it. Your dog will love you for it.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Booga said:


> You're right. People are under the impression it will help.
> But, that's why I ask here first. To get the right answer before I do anything!


I have seen lots of long haired dogs shaved during the summer and I always thought it might not be a good thing fo rthem because this is how they are born. I bet he would love a kid pool, I know I am nuts about dogs and found a house with a small pond. Before I even looked at the whole house I decided it was mine just because of the dogs and the water.


----------



## DurangoDogs (Apr 23, 2007)

My Malamute, Molly, is 8 years & she is hot ALL the time! In the dead of winter (we live in Colorado so it gets cold) she can't sleep in our room because she gets so hot she wakes us up panting and the only thing that makes her comfortable is to lay on our deck in the snow. The summers for her are unbearable and it doesn't get that hot here. We have 4 dogs & live on a lake so we take them for a swim every day in the summer to help Molly cool down & get a little exercise. Well last summer Molly developed a smell that was HORRIBLE & no matter how many times I bathed her we couldn't get rid of it. So I made an appt. with the groomer to see what they could do. It turns out Molly's fur is so thick it wasn't drying in between swims and she developed what the groomer called a fungus - so the groomer shaved her. I will be taking Molly in tomorrow to be shaved because she has already started to smell & our weather is getting warmer. As for her fur growing in funny,the texture has not changed & she doesn't have any bald or thin patches either. For Molly, shaving has kept her comfortable in the summer & eliminated all signs of the fungus.


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you so much for your opinions. After reading everything and 'noticing' things on my dog I've come to this conclusion:
1. When I got him 8 months ago, the top of back had to be shaved because he had hot spots. Well, that spot has NOT grown back to match the rest of the hair so that leads me to believe the rest of his fur would be uneven.

2. I like the idea of shaving his belly area, not bare, but shorter than it is now. I got a small pool for him. I'm also considering misters for the days I'm not home (which is only 2 days a week), which we could use too.

Thanks for letting me run ideas by you and thank you for your honest opinions. I'm getting to be a better doggy mommy everyday!


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

DurangoDogs said:


> My Malamute, Molly, is 8 years & she is hot ALL the time! In the dead of winter (we live in Colorado so it gets cold) she can't sleep in our room because she gets so hot she wakes us up panting and the only thing that makes her comfortable is to lay on our deck in the snow. The summers for her are unbearable and it doesn't get that hot here. We have 4 dogs & live on a lake so we take them for a swim every day in the summer to help Molly cool down & get a little exercise. Well last summer Molly developed a smell that was HORRIBLE & no matter how many times I bathed her we couldn't get rid of it. So I made an appt. with the groomer to see what they could do. It turns out Molly's fur is so thick it wasn't drying in between swims and she developed what the groomer called a fungus - so the groomer shaved her. I will be taking Molly in tomorrow to be shaved because she has already started to smell & our weather is getting warmer. As for her fur growing in funny,the texture has not changed & she doesn't have any bald or thin patches either. For Molly, shaving has kept her comfortable in the summer & eliminated all signs of the fungus.


Ahaha, I'm sorry, but I have to laugh! My mom's dog (husky) has the same smell problem! OMG it's SO bad! Hahaha. I don't like shaving huskies - but in this case, it's really necessary. Oh it's bad. >.< I'm going to encourage her to do that. I don't want his skin being destroyed by a fungus.


----------



## sweetardnas1885 (May 10, 2007)

Booga said:


> When I got him 8 months ago, the top of back had to be shaved because he had hot spots. Well, that spot has NOT grown back to match the rest of the hair so that leads me to believe the rest of his fur would be uneven.


About 2 years ago, my husky Cody developed some pretty bad hotspots due to licking and itchy skin. Seven in all. We took him to the vet because everything I was doing was not working to clear them up. My vet ended up shaving them and giving him an allergy injection. They eventually went away. However, it took the better half of a year and a half for his coat to grow back completely. We figured out the cause. When I would bathe him, I'd let him air dry. Big (and stupid I might add) mistake! I live in South Carolina where the humidity is dreadful. When he was allowed to air dry, he got hot and itchy, causing him to scratch and lick terribly. He'd get hot spots almost instatly. Now he is blow dried and we give him brewer's yeast tablets daily to keep his coat beautiful.

I also agree that shaving is not the best idea. If not for the protection that the coat provides from the heat, then from the sun. Remember, they can get sunburns too. 

Oh...and you are not a bad person for owning a siberian in a place where it gets hot. Where I live, the temperature CAN get into the 100s easily...plus the heat index is rancid normally. Cody does fine. We make adjustments, he's a house dog anyway. I get ridiculed just about every time I take him anywhere because I have a "snowdog at the beach." I have actually been called a neglectful owner. Yeah...RIGHT! Anyone who knows this breed will tell you that they are VERY adaptable dogs and can live just about anywhere when given proper shade and water. Don't let anyone fuss at you for owning a northern breed in a warmer climate. Nine times out of ten, they don't know what they are talking about or are ignorant about the breed. Do your research (that way if someone says something to you about it you can educate them) and you'll be fine! Best of luck to you! You are going to do great!


----------



## eaglewings (Sep 3, 2010)

no, do not shave him. there was some ridiculous groomer (?) who was posting pictures of a shaved husky. it looked ridiculous! she was probably causing more damage than good.

no, do not shave her. unless for medical reasons.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

My aunt had to shave her Siberian Husky, Kendall. She got her from my uncle, who never properly took care of her coat. She was around 11 years old when she got her... and the groomer did not want to brush through the mats for fear of hurting her, her back legs were awful and caused her a lot of pain. So it was easier, since she was so old, to shave her. But she always looked silly. I mean, still cute, not the Husky cute. Here's pics.

Here's her regular full coat:









Shaved:









Behind the baby, lol:









^^ that was a really bad shave, though. 

Her first one turned out better:


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

eaglewings said:


> no, do not shave him. there was some ridiculous groomer (?) who was posting pictures of a shaved husky. it looked ridiculous! she was probably causing more damage than good..


That ridiculous groomer was me, and I have been shaving that husky every year for 8 years, and guess what..he's not dead yet. Please. Its dog hair people. And this thread is 3 YEARS old....


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

it might not be a good thing fo rthem because this is how they are born>>>

lol NO REAL OPINION ON THE SUBJECT. but this statement cracked me up. How many dogs or even people are born w scissors? none - that means my hair should be a hell of a lot longer by this logic


----------

